# Should I trust there ratings?



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi, I have a Zebronics case which includes a PSU. Now, I'm not sure weather I should trust these power ratings or not. I usually add led'd and other devices in my PC as part of my modding interest, so I need to know the Amperage of all lines. Should I trust the printed power ratings?


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 11, 2012)

How about you post your full system specs?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sure,
Processor: Intel i3-2100
Ram: 2x 2 GB DDR3
Motherboard: Intel DH61WW
GPU: nvidia 8400gs 1 GB
HDD: Seagate 500 GB SATA
1 DVD Writer
3x 80 mm fans (via 12 V molex)
8 LED lights (via 12 V molex)


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 11, 2012)

For some reason,i cant see the pic,how much is the power rating?If your system is running fine on that psu,i believe adding few led's wont do any harm.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2012)

The Amperage ratings are:

+3.3 V : 25 A
+5 V: 38 A
+12 V: 15 A
-5 V; 0.3 A
-12 V: 0.8 A
+5 VSB: 2 A

And yeah, the system is running fine.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2012)

you know that the hd graphics 2000 on ur i3 is better than the 8400 GS right ? If u OC it, it will be even better


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2012)

> If u OC it,it will be even better


 OC what, the GPU? well I've already done so. I'll try running some games with the integrated graphics for a comparison.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 11, 2012)

How about you spend 2k and get a new branded psu?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 11, 2012)

yes, HD 2000 can be overclocked, i have seen a huge 10 % improvement.. just go to the BiOS and set the GPU Frequency to 1550 Mhz, u will see a noticeable boost


----------



## aloodum (Dec 11, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> The Amperage ratings are:
> +3.3 V : 25 A
> +5 V: 38 A
> +12 V: 15 A
> ...



OH LORD ..when will these goddamn, cheap chinese importers, stop getting these P3 era supply's re-labbeled ones when clearly some of the other generic ones(Umax) are doing better.
Just look at the +5V amp rating...38A ..and look at the 12V rating...less than half..pathetic..seems that they simply forgot that P4 onwards its the 12V that needs to be nourished well.

@@ OP: This is a joke of smps, I wont take those ratings for serious. Though it may apparently appear to run fine please have no second thoughts that these are the crappiest psu's out there.
There is already a list of blacklisted PSUs on this forum. Pls give a read.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll be buying a Corsair CX430 or CX500. AFIK h61 chipset doesn't support overclocking, or am I missing something?And if it does support integrated graphic overclocking. please link a good tutorial.


----------



## aloodum (Dec 11, 2012)

^^ gud for you.
He means ocing the on die GPu and Not the CPU itself.
The asus model he own offers one and hence was reccomending the same to you.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll post synthetic and real world benchmark results in a day or two, will have to wait till tomorrow for downloading drivers. Do stay tuned.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 13, 2012)

I switched over to i3's integrated graphics, and the performance gain was was clearly visible.
The WEI score for Desktop graphics Performance increased from 4.6 to 4.8 and that of Business and Gaming graphics from 5.2 to 5.6.

The score in MSI Kombustor also increased noticeably (I've lost the readings of GPU test) and frame rates in BF3, Driver San Francisco and NFS most wanted also increased by about 5 to 10 fps.
I guess I'll sell my 8400gs as it would increase my funds which I'm collecting for GTX 650.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 13, 2012)

No, you shouldn't. And that too from cheap makers.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 13, 2012)

What shouldn't I? Are you saying that I should not buy GTX650?


----------



## Jripper (Dec 13, 2012)

^ He is saying you should't trust your psu. Its a cheap quality product and not a reliable solution.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 14, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Are you saying that I should not buy GTX650?



Yes you shouldnt. Get the R7770 instead which is a better performer and comes cheaper.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ He is saying you should't trust your psu. Its a cheap quality product and not a reliable solution.



Op is getting a CX430v2 or CS500v2


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 14, 2012)

If you can find a GTX 650 Ti under 10K, get it eyes closed, but dont bother with the non Ti version.. If you cant find, get Gigabyte/MSI HD 7770 from smc for 7.9K
But remember, you need a good PSU first, the cheapest solution is CX430v2 
However, take a look atGigabyte PoweRock Power Supply, 80Plus Certified, True 550W 550 Watt SMPS i5 i7 | eBay

Even though no one uses it, It has got some good reviews in websites.. Also it is more futureproof than CX430v2 having the same price and being a gigabyte product.. you neednt worry about warranty as long as you have a service center in your area


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2012)

No hurry for GPU, I've collected just 4k, it will take atleast 10k for GPU+PSU (ling time).


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 14, 2012)

im in the same condition lol  im gonna buy my gpu after IIT JEE..


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2012)

^^ cheapest possible GTX 650 Ti is from Forsa available on FK @ 10.3k.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 15, 2012)

FK is overpriced, try locally.. 
Here a guy was selling a MSI GTX 650 Ti for 9.5K..


----------

